# Photography tour to Hampi, Karnataka - India



## PhotoTours.in (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello Photographers, 
This is our pleasure to announce the photography tour to the ruins of Hampi, an ancient capital of southern India on Feb 8-12, 2009. Entire details are available on our site www.phototours.in

It would be great if any of this forum members want to be a part of this beautiful journey!

Regards,
PhotoTours.in


----------



## kanmai (Jan 11, 2009)

good


----------

